# Do you use letter memorization or visual memory?



## doofesh (Jul 11, 2010)

for 3x3x3 blindsolving.


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 11, 2010)

Corners visually and letters for the edges.
EDIT: If the edges are in easy locations I'll remember 4 or so visually, but if there all over the place and I can't make a pattern out of it, I'll just visually memorise 3.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 11, 2010)

Both.



dada222 said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > wow, am i the only one using letters? Is POA that awesomesauce?
> ...


----------



## shelley (Jul 11, 2010)

Visual. Not that anything I do has any relevance to what you would do.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Letters.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Letters for edges and visual for corners, but according to some other post, im retarded and should use 3op for corners.


----------



## Sakarie (Jul 11, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> Letters for edges and visual for corners, but according to some other post, im retarded and should use 3op for corners.



Hey, just chill, will you? No one has called you retarded. Some one might have said that they think 3OP is better, but honestly, I don't think anyone actually cares about what corners method you use. Especially not in a "What memo method?" thread. Don't act like a victim.

Letters.

Haven't there been 20 of these threads?


----------



## MiloD (Jul 11, 2010)

corners:
shapes that i am in the process of naming. all 378 of them. 
there's only 10 types though. 

edges:
PAPP (person-action-person-place)


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Letters for edges and visual for corners, but according to some other post, im retarded and should use 3op for corners.
> ...



Ok, I wasnt saying anyone called me retarded, just forget it. I'm not trying to victimise myself, I said that to try and be funny i guess, try not being such a hater.


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > Letters for edges and visual for corners, but according to some other post, im retarded and should use 3op for corners.
> ...



It's just self-depreciating humor. I call myself dumb because I use nothing but visual memo on everything up to 5x5.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 17, 2010)

ok w/e. Ive got no excuse, lets jsut keep it at that.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 17, 2010)

Mostly visual. I try to do letters for corners, but I just remember the color and where it needs to go. I do make up a story for edges. Just in case I forget.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 17, 2010)

Visual Memorization for corners (letters for corner orientation), and letters memorization for edges


----------



## Jukuren (Jul 18, 2010)

visual... i tried doing the letter thing and it didnt work for me


----------



## henryc (Jul 18, 2010)

a journeu


----------



## Owen (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't do BLD.


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2010)

I use purely visual, but as my blindsolving is horrid... I wouldn't recommend using me as an example.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 19, 2010)

Carson said:


> I use purely visual, but as my blindsolving is horrid... I wouldn't recommend using me as an example.



Ditto


----------



## happa95 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone! This is my first time posting on this site for at least a year I think. anyway, I use purely visual for corners and edges and I used to be pretty good- in the 1:30 to 2:00 range. I then took at least a year off and I can probably still get around 2 minutes.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 21, 2010)

what's the easiest method for corners and easiest memo method


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2010)

I would assume Old Pochmann and letters?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 21, 2010)

but how do you work out orientation


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 21, 2010)

Uhh, I don't quite follow what you mean. A letter can go to each target and Old Pochmann solves orientation and permutation at the same time.


----------



## Tuckle (Jul 21, 2010)

*Both*

Visual mostly, sometimes letters.


----------



## happa95 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention. When I memo corners (for pochmann), I use visual but I also say the letters of the side that the sticker is on while tapping the pieces and remember that string of letters by auditory memory. For example, I might end up with R-R-L-F-B or something and then I just have to remember the order of the pieces. Using this method, my corner memo is by far the faster part of my memo and usually doesn't take more than 15 seconds.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 22, 2010)

Visual for edges, and I drew my corners system on my wall today;


----------

